# THE Definitive Beretta Picture Thread



## -gunut-

Ok guys. Lets see what ya got!


----------



## Shipwreck

I no longer have these, but I thought I'd post the pics anyway...


----------



## -gunut-

Shipwreck said:


> I no longer have these, but I thought I'd post the pics anyway...


Haha I like the swap job


----------



## hberttmank

I only have one Beretta, but I have shot it a lot, it's been a good one.


----------



## Gixerman1000

Here's a few of mine


----------



## hberttmank

I love that Inox in the second photo.


----------



## Gixerman1000

hberttmank said:


> I love that Inox in the second photo.


Thanks brother


----------



## raveneap

My two Berettas - 96 - bought new couple of years ago - nice 40. and 92FC issued new to me in 1988 - as good today as it was then


----------



## Brandon_Lutz

Currently the only one I have at the moment. Was planning on buying an M9 this month, but moving into a new place and need that rent money :-D


----------



## Guest

Brandon_Lutz said:


> Currently the only one I have at the moment. Was planning on buying an M9 this month, but moving into a new place and need that rent money :-D


Nice!


----------



## Brandon_Lutz

Thanks!! I love my gun. Hopefully I find another Beretta soon so it wont be so lonely when I store it :-D 

I want a PX4 but there is an M9 near me I'm looking at. Decisions, decisions.

On top of that, I have save money for rent. Oh the cruelty of life!! :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck

Brandon_Lutz said:


> Thanks!! I love my gun. Hopefully I find another Beretta soon so it wont be so lonely when I store it :-D
> 
> I want a PX4 but there is an M9 near me I'm looking at. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> On top of that, I have save money for rent. Oh the cruelty of life!! :lol:


Live in a box and by both  - easy choice :-D


----------



## Beretta92

I haven't been around here in a while..
I see all your pretty INOXs Vertecs etc & wanted to let you see my plain Jane beretta92FS..
BTW My 92 was worked over by Ernest Langdon several Years back & is without a doubt one of the smoothest slickest bottom feeders on this or any other planet..
Sorry For The Crappy Pic, I'll make up for it by letting you see the P6 & P7, SIG Sauer P225 & HK P7M8..


----------



## Bob Wright

I was hoping somebody would post a picture of the M1934 .380 Beretta. Its one of the early pistols I learned to recognize, and still think its a classic loking pistol.

Bob Wright


----------



## waterburybob

Here's a few of my Beretta's:

8000 F Inox 9mm . . 8357 F .357 Sig
8040 F .40 S&W . . . 8045 D .45 ACP


----------



## Shipwreck

Damn, nice set - I like the grips too!


----------



## waterburybob

Shipwreck said:


> Damn, nice set - I like the grips too!


Thanks, Shipwreck.

I like wooden grips the best. All are Beretta factory except the 8045 , which are Hogue checkered Pau Ferro.


----------



## DennyCrane

Purty. I like the Inox best!


----------



## Bob Wright

After market grips do dress up the gun and add a class touch. I'm strongly thinking about fitting one of my guns with stag.

Bob Wright


----------



## Dorian

*My 1 and only*

Hi guys,

Thought I would share a shot of my only Beretta.
It is a stock Photo but I don't have a camera.
I picked it up to celebrate my retirement form the army after 20 years. Sense we had both served at the same time.

Dorian


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice


----------



## Baldy

The Wife just bought this one this past weekend. Hadn't had a chance to get to the range yet..

It's gone. We don't own it anymore...


----------



## TWilliams

Here's my only Beretta, a good old reliable FS96


----------



## Maximo

I posted these on another thread but thought they also belonged here.
Currently my only Beretta, the 84.


----------



## Dreadnought

My M9:









My PX4:


----------



## Spenser

Dreadnought said:


> My M9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PX4:


Those were great photos! You've quite an eye....


----------



## Shipwreck

Dreadnought said:


> My M9:


I really like this pic :smt1099


----------



## Dreadnought

Thanks, guys, I am to please.:mrgreen:

*Edit* I forgot to mention they were inspired by some M9 pics on the beretta forum, but I haven't seen them again.


----------



## stupidman

PX4 & M&P


----------



## Dreadnought

My newly-two-toned PX4, a la sig two-tone.


----------



## Shipwreck

Dreadnought said:


> My newly-two-toned PX4, a la sig two-tone.


That looks sweet


----------



## Bastet

Gixerman1000 said:


> Here's a few of mine


A "few" is an understatement, Gix! I think I remember lots more from your vault. 

P.S. Love those Cougars!


----------



## Bastet

waterburybob said:


> Here's a few of my Beretta's:
> 
> 8000 F Inox 9mm . . 8357 F .357 Sig
> 8040 F .40 S&W . . . 8045 D .45 ACP


Ooohhh...and I love your Cougars, too. I just wish the 8045 had've been available in Inox.


----------



## Bastet

One day I'll get some better pictures. Here's my babies.

Beretta Cougar 8045F & Beretta 92FS


----------



## marcodelat

Just picked this up last Friday from a friend in "horse-trade"... don't really like small autos like this one, but the price was excellent, the gun new... so.

This little Beretta 85FS, it's a .380 ACP, so's it's really not much to my liking as far as caliber, but hell, it's a NEW gun - I remember when he got it. Has just (exactly) 50 rounds thru it. Still needs to be broken in.

Those rounds pictured are some he bought specially for carry... anyone know anything about this kind / brand of ammo?

Think it'll look real good with some checkered walnut grips on it.

Since I might want to sell this pistol, I am not saying what I paid for it. It'd be a nice little dissuader - for use by one of my daughters if 'n ever I can persuade one of them to get a CCW permit.


----------



## Catman253

One of the favorites of all the handguns I own.

92FS 9mm with Olive Wood Factory Grips


----------



## Shipwreck

Catman253 said:


> One of the favorites of all the handguns I own.
> 
> 92FS 9mm with Olive Wood Factory Grips


I have ALWAYS loved those particular 92 grips - my favs


----------



## DjSaneR

Dreadnought said:


> My PX4:


I've had my eye on the PX4 in a .40cal. How do you like it?


----------



## Shipwreck

DjSaneR said:


> I've had my eye on the PX4 in a .40cal. How do you like it?


That's not my pic... But, I Thought I would comment.

I am not a fan of 40 cal, and will never own one. But I have fired a mag thru a 40 cal storm. And, I must say, it felt like I was shooting a 9mm. It does a great job at taming the 40.


----------



## Dreadnought

DjSaneR said:


> I've had my eye on the PX4 in a .40cal. How do you like it?


Mine's a 9 mm, but if it reacts in the same manner to the .40 cal. as to the 9, then it shouldn't be that bad. It feels like a .22 after firing my 1911 and my friend's USP 45. Great capacity and ergonomics.


----------



## buckeye49

Where do you get grips like that for your cougar?


----------



## noproblem5671

*My PX4*

Beretta PW4 .40 S&W with Streamlight TLR-2 light/laser.










Targets from 10 yards with laser and without. The gun is accurate, but I'm not super accurate with this gun.


----------



## Shipwreck

Thats still not bad  :smt023


----------



## gunguy1

Here is my PX4







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## scottl

Just picked this up last weekend


----------



## Spartan

Last weekend in 2002?:smt082


----------



## scottl

LOL.Yep I hate that date stamp.


----------



## Dreadnought

I got rid of my Taurus to get a 96D Centurion. Good trade.


----------



## Catman253

Model 100 .32 ACP


----------



## randys2

http://berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=14574


----------



## k1w1t1m

Here's my two:


----------



## kansas_plainsman

My new 9000s .40S&W


----------



## Maximo

kansas_plainsman said:


> My new 9000s .40S&W


I still think that is one of the best looking guns ever made. How do you like it?


----------



## kansas_plainsman

Still getting to know it, but so far I like it very much. The rounded contours make for a comfortable carry - I don't get poked much with this gun.

Trigger is not nearly as bad as I had been warned about - perhaps because this particular pistol was one of the last made this year. The SA mode is as good as any pistol I own. As for the grip - it's wide, but I have fairly big hands so I like it.


----------



## Maximo

kansas_plainsman said:


> Still getting to know it, but so far I like it very much. The rounded contours make for a comfortable carry - I don't get poked much with this gun.
> 
> Trigger is not nearly as bad as I had been warned about - perhaps because this particular pistol was one of the last made this year. The SA mode is as good as any pistol I own. As for the grip - it's wide, but I have fairly big hands so I like it.


Glad you like it. They always worked for me since I have big hands. I would buy another one if I ever get the chance, but I want 9mm next time.
Now you have to clean it while your watching Minority Report.:mrgreen:


----------



## kansas_plainsman

> Now you have to clean it while your watching Minority Report.


I don't dare - might be tempted to take a shot at the sawn-off pipsqueak on the screen.


----------



## ScottyMac

*Here's Mine*

Here's my PX4 .40 cal. I have only had it for about 3 months now but have managed to get a little over 1000 rounds through it. All I can say is this was my first gun and I love this it.


----------



## spyderdude

I just picked up a brand new Beretta 92FS!


----------



## not_possible

my recently purchased $280 used 92fs


----------



## brett30030

My 96, former LEO with the "for law enforcement only" clips/mags


----------



## cupsz71

Ok, I'll toss mine into the lot. Got bored last week and snapped some pics of my new 92FS.
Enjoy:smt023


----------



## jar_head

my Vector Z88(South African) based on the 92FS with surefire mounts and 20rnd mag. sorry for bad quality was off my cellphone.


----------



## jmg

Hi from Portugal.
Here is my daily carry: Beretta 81 fs.


----------



## Bastet

jmg said:


> Hi from Portugal.
> Here is my daily carry: Beretta 81 fs.


Very nice, jmg!


----------



## jmg

Thank you.
As I´m a staff SGT in the Portuguese Army (Engineer), I put next to the Handgun the 4 insignias of the engineer units of the Portuguese Army.
The Knife is the sailor knife of the Portuguese Navy.


----------



## JagFarlane

moved


----------



## gillis

*My favorite toy...*

Here's my Beretta 92 with Rosewood grips. No plastic... :smt023


----------



## Angus

Here's my 1953 Beretta Model 418 .25 cal. All original.. Definitely NOT a tack driver and definitely not something I'd use for anything other than the novelty of shooting it out back.. It's actually a very reliable piece.. But WHY Bond's creator chose this gun for the spy, I'll never know.. But it's still an original Beretta, and in my opinion, a VERY sweet looking piece..


----------



## Shipwreck

New grips, hammer, grip screws and metal guiderod


----------



## Dynamik1

Ship, 
What type of grips?
I have been thinking about the skinny Trausch, but havent made up my mind.


----------



## Shipwreck

They are plain Hogue grips - but not the wrap around kind - just plain Hogue rubber panels.


----------



## Superninjafps

Shipwreck said:


> They are plain Hogue grips - but not the wrap around kind - just plain Hogue rubber panels.


I have been contemplating Hogue grips for my 92 for quite some time now, but i think the factory grips are too pretty to part with.


----------



## cruzthepug

My new 9000S









92FS


----------



## vettelt11992

gillis said:


> Here's my Beretta 92 with Rosewood grips. No plastic... :smt023


Where could i order a grip like this, i really like the look of the rosewood on there...


----------



## nanahara

Kkooll!!!


----------



## H0LLYW00D




----------



## Shipwreck

Superninjafps said:


> I have been contemplating Hogue grips for my 92 for quite some time now, but i think the factory grips are too pretty to part with.


I was the same way - but I took a chance, and they make a HUGE difference!


----------



## jimmy

*Here is my 92FS ... I'm in*

I got a Beretta 92FS in two tones:

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=405&cat=recent&limit=recent


----------



## Burzum

*M9*

Here is my new M9.
Picked up 2 days ago.


----------



## jimmy

awsome..!!


----------



## XD9OD

My LMT with 12" Troy rail, Aimpoint red dot

CX4 9mm w/TLR-1 and pressure pad, UTG VFG

XD9 w/polished barrel and Truglo TFO sights


----------



## The Reaper

My PX4 .40 I just bought.


----------



## bluegrassstate

Here's my personal favorite...from the bluegrassstate...


----------



## eastlandb1

Shipwreck said:


> I no longer have these, but I thought I'd post the pics anyway...


Very, very nice.


----------



## guard dog




----------



## guard dog




----------



## J Lazy H




----------



## Rogelk

I've got Pachmayers on mine.


----------



## Highlander1911

Catman253 said:


> One of the favorites of all the handguns I own.
> 
> 92FS 9mm with Olive Wood Factory Grips


This handgun is so sexy it deserves another look...wow


----------



## Frank45

New today,we'll see next week how it works.


----------



## ElMar

bluegrassstate said:


> Here's my personal favorite...from the bluegrassstate...


Sharp looking piece!


----------



## jatienza




----------



## beretta-neo




----------



## Hunter08

Here is the only Beretta I have.


----------



## dosborn

I'm gonna mix it up a bit.

390A ST 24"



















Neos U22


----------



## Ryan_PX4SUB9

*My fun.*

My px4 sub9 and springfield xd9
























My other fun.









:smt023


----------



## dondavis3

My Beretta 70 S in .22 cal.










My Beretta 92F inox










My Wife's Beretta PX4 in 9mm










My PX4 Sub Compact in 9 mm.










We love them all. :smt082

There is no other "Brand" of gun that we own so many of.

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice collection, dondavis


----------



## dondavis3

Shipwreck

Thank you sir.

:smt1099


----------



## theberettaman

*oldies but goodies*

























my one if a kind mag holder and a 92G centurion


----------



## Zap Brannigan

*M9 with 150mm Competition kit installed*

Here are a few of my baby, an M9 with a Competition kit installed....


----------



## Shipwreck

That is super sweet


----------



## The Tomcat

Beretta Tomcat .32 was my pocket gun for years until I got a Kel-Tec P3AT.


----------



## mike.45px4

My BERETTA PX4 STORM IN .45ACP


----------



## jwitt

beretta-neo said:


>


is that a 92A1 on the top?


----------



## Shipwreck

jwitt said:


> is that a 92A1 on the top?


No, that is the 90-Two - also called "The Dash"

I have the 92A1 on lay-a-way, though...


----------



## jwitt

ok thanks. i actually went and looked it up and realized i got it wrong.


----------



## Shipwreck

New pics


----------



## dondavis3

Shipwreck said:


> New pics


Very nice :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck

Thanks. I actually have two M9A1s, but as it is the same gun - I didn't see the point of taking a pic of both of them


----------



## STL9MM

Here's my little Italian family. An 8045 Mini Cougar is joining in a couple of days!


----------



## Shipwreck

Wow! Great pic!


----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## stormbringer

New to the forum, thought I'd post some pics of my PX4 Storm type f .40 .


----------



## Panther

*Finally got my Cougar....and*

*I finally got the Cougar I always wanted....and turned around and bought a Storm. Both are .40's with Trijicon night sights








*


----------



## haroldg48

Bob Wright said:


> I was hoping somebody would post a picture of the M1934 .380 Beretta. Its one of the early pistols I learned to recognize, and still think its a classic loking pistol.
> 
> Bob Wright


I'll put one up for your Bob, The next time I open the safe. My father brought it home after WW II and it shot fine the last time I tried (15 years ago).


----------



## Scorpion8

*Beretta 84BB*

This one I picked up used.


----------



## Scorpion8

Scorpion8 said:


> This one I picked up used.


And I liked it so much I added wood grips and a newer twin!!! It was lonely ....


----------



## falchunt

*Love the pron :d*

Very cool stormbringer, and welcome 

Morgan, you not only have a beautiful collection but a load of talent behind that lens! There are so many good looking Berettas in here it makes my head spin...I keep saying this but I really need to get pictures of mine up here. I will see if I can get a few minutes over the weekend

:smt1099


----------



## falchunt

*My Pictures*

I finally got around to taking some pictures of my girl...I would have done it sooner but she's shy :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice storm!


----------



## falchunt

Thanks Ship 

You have some pretty slick Italians yourself!:smt1099


----------



## Matquig

*Beretta Model75 w/ AAC Pilot suppressor & Docter sight*


----------



## austinguy23

Gixerman1000 said:


> Here's a few of mine


The top one looks pretty cool. Do they make one without a safety?


----------



## Atticaz




----------



## wwwprof

My Beretta family...


----------



## Shipwreck

damn nice collection!


----------



## jose830




----------



## jose830




----------



## Atticaz

wwwprof said:


> My Beretta family...


How you liking that lasermax?


----------



## wwwprof

I like the Lasermax a lot. Seems to hold zero pretty well.

I originally had it on a 90-Two I used to have. Went to the range one day and it was WAY off and it would not adjust. Sent it in to Lasermax, they fixed it free of charge, and had it back in less than two weeks from when I sent it out. Has been fine ever since. After I got rid of the Dash, I put it on the 96 Vertec and have been satisfied with the performance of both.


----------



## wwwprof

Shipwreck,

Thanks for the compliment. You have quite the nice collection yourself - and probably shoot them much better than I do!


----------



## Shipwreck

Haha. Well, I do alright.

I have a lasermax laser too - but mounted on a rifle with the optional pressure switch. Works pretty well


----------



## Scorpion8

I just added an 85bb (lower right) to my stable of 3 84's and one BDA. Love the thinner grip of the 85, and may just have to add more to the stash.


----------



## jose830

.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## Shipwreck

I thought I had posted my group photo on this thread, but I don't see it...


----------



## luvmyberetta

Nice group Shipwreck! You've got a nice collection.

*Here's my 90-Two/40. I've added a non captured stainless guide rod, a Beretta brand D spring, & polished the hammer and sear. The DA trigger is incredibly smooth.*
















*PX4/40 & 8045 Cougar.*


----------



## SgtMoe

Here's my little pocket rocket that I carry in my shorts or Pj's.....................:numbchuck:


----------



## tbfs

Shipwreck said:


> I have ALWAYS loved those particular 92 grips - my favs


Just got this one about a month ago - loved it from day one!!


----------



## SaltyD

CX4 Storm 9mm wearing Wisco winter camo


----------



## denner

PX4 Compact(G model) and 1993 92G


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

The "_Definitive_ Beretta" picture thread and not one picture of a Modello 1934? I am appalled.


----------



## Matquig




----------



## fast20

cant remember if i posted...


----------



## Axiom2000

Was lucky enough to find a 92 FS INOX, High Polish model.


----------



## dondavis3

@ Axiom2000
Nice gun


----------



## Grapevinebill

Some great looking guns here. I might as well share some of mine too.


----------



## dondavis3

@ Grapevinebill 

You own some fine Beretta's

:smt1099


----------



## XenaWarriorCat

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> The "_Definitive_ Beretta" picture thread and not one picture of a Modello 1934? I am appalled.


Beretta then (1934) and Nanow (2012):










The Model 1934 .380/9mm Corto is my idea of a stunningly beautiful piece of work. It has a feel in the hand that is hard to rival. It's not my idea of a good carry pistol, though I carried it for years before modernizing myself. The Model '34 is also peculiar in the way it drops hot brass in the crease of your part, atop your skull, or inside the collar and down the back of your shirt. Best shot wearing a cap and top shirt button buttoned. I feel safer with the Nano in all respects but doubt I'll ever part with the '34. Dad carried the gun for over 50 years and gave it to me when he was 88. He was never in a hurry for anything.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

XenaWarriorCat said:


> Beretta then (1934) and Nanow (2012):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Model 1934 .380/9mm Corto is my idea ofr a stunningly beautiful piece of work. It has a feel in the hand that is hard to rival. It's not my idea of a good carry pistol, though I carried it for years before modernizing myself. The Model '34 is also peculiar in the way it drops hot brass in the crease of your part, atop your skull, or inside the collar and down the back of your shirt. Best shot wearing a cap and top shirt button buttoned. I feel safer with the Nano in all respects but doubt I'll ever part with the '34. Dad carried the gun for over 50 years and gave it to me when he was 88. He was never in a hurry for anything.


There you go! To me, the title of "the definitive Beretta" would be a tie between the Modello 1934 and the M9/92-series. :yawinkle:


----------



## XenaWarriorCat

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> There you go! To me, the title of "the definitive Beretta" would be a tie between the Modello 1934 and the M9/92-series. :yawinkle:


My father-in-law, 78, gets waves of joyful serenity from handling the '34 and I think he gets hives from just seeing the Nano. He genuinely respects aesthetics as half of the utility of a firearm. I agree the '34 and '92 display the mechanical artistry of the nearly 500 year old Beretta firm.

(Aside: it's early in the game to argue the functionality or philosophy of the Nano but I see the form/design as another landmark. I think it is has an originality that's going to stand the test of time. I'll get back with you on that in 100 years.)


----------



## Amsdorf

Let's see a Beretta in action!


----------



## numbertwo




----------



## Shipwreck

Apparently I do not have my latest Beretta pic here... I thought I had prev posted it:


----------



## dondavis3

Hey Shipwreck

Do you own a Nano?

What do you think of them?

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck

dondavis3 said:


> Hey Shipwreck
> 
> Do you own a Nano?
> 
> What do you think of them?
> 
> :smt1099


No, I have two Shields, though. Huge Beretta fan - but do not like the NANO. Feels weird in the hand - too top heavy. LOVE the Shield!


----------



## dondavis3

I knew you had the shields & I knew you liked them - I do too.

I just don't own one - yet :mrgreen:

I probably will tho :smt083

:smt1099


----------



## hkrebel

My Pawn Rescue Again


----------



## Braddock

My 92FS with SGS compensator


----------



## Louis92fsc

my 92 fs compact.


----------



## 1911dude85

My 92A1


----------



## jolyroger7

ZB0R0165.jpg by jolyroger7, on Flickr
This is my baby girl, Loretta. I bought her a Streamlight TLR-2s shortly after I took these pictures.


----------



## jolyroger7

Toolbox


----------



## TAPnRACK

Beretta 92G-SD w/tac light. Very rare Beretta that is my favorite handgun. 9mm with no safety... only a decocker.


----------



## stuartrodenberg

All your pics are damn cool. I liked the grips as well!


----------



## TAPnRACK

Here's my sub compact Beretra PX4 (9mm).


----------



## pic

TAPnRACK said:


> Here's my sub compact Beretra PX4 (9mm).


very nice, i just picked up the 40 sub compact, you stated no safety on your previous pic .. wouldn't the decocker be your safety , I was assuming,, nice pics


----------



## TAPnRACK

I mentioned it because regular 92's have a saftey and not a decocker. A decocker is not a saftey... it simply drops the hammer without striking the rounds primer when your do not want to fire.

Hope I cleared that up.


----------



## pic

TAPnRACK said:


> I mentioned it because regular 92's have a saftey and not a decocker. A decocker is not a saftey... it simply drops the hammer without striking the rounds primer when your do not want to fire.
> 
> Hope I cleared that up.


i just bought the px4 and it also has a decocker but totally disengages the trigger mech. is your 's different. with the decocker engaged can you pull the trigger and fire a round?


----------



## TAPnRACK

On my 92G... yes.

My Px4 only has a safety... didn't know they put decockers on em'.


----------



## pic

TAPnRACK said:


> On my 92G... yes.
> 
> My Px4 only has a safety... didn't know they put decockers on em'.


when i engage the safety it decocks the hammer,, just picked up the gun yesterday sub compact 40 cal

on your 92 when that red dot is not showing lever down it will fire a round?


----------



## TAPnRACK

Decocking takes my 92G out of Single Action and puts it in Double Action... the decocker is not a safety by any means... it is spring loaded and does not stay in a fixed position like a safety would.

A decocker does not disengage the trigger like a safety does. 

Your safety (on PX4) actually disengages the trigger and decocks the hammer in doing so.


----------



## pic

TAPnRACK said:


> Decocking takes my 92G out of Single Action and puts it in Double Action... the decocker is not a safety by any means... it is spring loaded and does not stay in a fixed position like a safety would.
> 
> A decocker does not disengage the trigger like a safety does.
> 
> Your safety (on PX4) actually disengages the trigger and decocks the hammer in doing so.


Got it. Appreciate the info. Never knew that mechanism existed on the beretta.. Thanks again


----------



## TAPnRACK

No problem... love Beretta's and am planning on getting the Nano next.


----------



## CowToes

Finally picked her up from the FFL yesterday


----------



## TAPnRACK

Nice looking gun... enjoy!


----------



## momtotwo

:smt1099
Until I can join your ranks, I salute you!

I can't wait till my birthday!


----------



## berettabone

One of the nicest looking firearms on the planet............


CowToes said:


> Finally picked her up from the FFL yesterday


----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## Morgo




----------



## cannonfodder

finally, after waiting and waiting, i picked up the twins... a pair of px4 storm subcompacts, 9mm.














































the twins posing with daddy...










fear not the zombie horde...










gonna put a couple hundred rounds through each of the px4's this weekend, should be a good time.


----------



## yomny




----------



## lefonso

The first of many Berettas, I'm sure...

Gotta show the sci-fi geekiness, lol


----------



## Bushwack

Hi,

I just registered to the forum after lurking the past couple weeks researching info for a Browning Buck Mark and Ruger Mark III (I purchased the Ruger today). Unfortunately, can't take ownership of the Ruger Mark III Target for a couple more weeks as I recently purchased the Beretta 92FS below (1 handgun per 30 days in California. The Tomcat was purchased a few months ago). I immediately replaced the OEM grips on the 92FS with the aluminum grips (and screws) as seen.


.


----------



## Shipwreck

That looks very nice!


----------



## dondavis3

It does doesn't it Shipwreck

:smt1099


----------



## berettatoter

Bushwack, love the grips on the 92! Looks awesome!


----------



## aes490

*Where can you get these grips?*

Where can you get these grips? Looking for rosewood grips and don't know where to get them. The ones I have found are not as nice. (Not shiny)



gillis said:


> Here's my Beretta 92 with Rosewood grips. No plastic... :smt023


----------



## tekguy

My brand-new Px4 Storm INOX 9mm Full Size


----------



## docrocket1967

all very nice


----------



## hiend

*My 92FS Inox, 9mm*


----------



## Shipwreck

great lookin gun!


----------



## hiend

Shipwreck said:


> great lookin gun!


Thank you. I have a question. You can see from the pictures, wearing hammer pin by circle length. Is this normal? 1500 rounds.


----------



## ybrik

My recent and "first beretta" 475th anniversary M9 pistol.



I'm collecting USGI repro/civilian versions. Here's the transition...


----------



## Scorpion8

Nice! Keep collecting, there's more....


----------



## tekguy

Px4 Storm INOX in 9mm with Crimson Trace Rail Master light


----------



## SailDesign

*New (to me) 84F*

Only have 75 rounds through this so far, more to go this weekend. So far, loving it.


----------



## Scorpion8

SailDesign said:


> Only have 75 rounds through this so far, more to go this weekend. So far, loving it.


That's a great looking 84F!


----------



## SailDesign

Scorpion8 said:


> That's a great looking 84F!


That's what I thought when I bought it, and then found out it's a '92.... It got a GOOD scrubbing before the range was visited.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*Meet Alessia and Allegra,,, and Naomi, Wynona, and Ashley.*

Meet *Alessia *and *Allegra*,,,










*Alessia *is a Beretta Model 85-BB Cheetah in .380 ACP,,,
Alessia means Defender in old Italian.

*Allegra *is a Beretta Model 87-FS Cheetah in .22 LR,,,
Allegra means Lively in old Italian.

I collect matching rimfire/centerfire pairs of handguns,,,
I really lucked out with this pair of beauties.

The 87 I purchased new about two years ago,,,
I ponied up the cash because I simply love this handgun.

Then not two months later,,,
I wandered into The Evil Pawn Shop,,,
There sitting under the glass with two magazines,,,
Sat this lovely Model 85BB with an out the door price of $425.00.

I was ecstatic to find a .380 Cheetah,,,
With the old style trigger guard,,,
That matches my .22 Cheetah.

Then there are Naomi, Wynona, and Ashley.










Can't ignore these ladies just because they are rimfire shooters.

Aarond

.


----------



## HAL.9000

New to forum; first post.

My younger brother's wife (sister-in-law) died of lung cancer earlier this year. My brother (US Navy vet) died 33 days later of liver failure.

His prized possessions were his *M1 Garand* rifle and *Beretta 92FS* (circa 1999, so all-metal parts, no polymer coatings). I just received my order of 500 rounds, and plan on taking my dad to the range and shoot until we get tired, in honor of my brother. My dad graciously offered the gun to me, and I anxiously accepted.

I did purchase two Mec-Gar 20 round magazines which I'm extremely pleased with the quality. It came with a Clinton-era ban 10 round magazine. My guess is it may have only 100-200 rounds through it, but I'll never know.

*Beretta 92FS + 2 Mec-Gar 20 round magazines* (known colloquially as 18+2)


----------



## SailDesign

HAL.9000 said:


> New to forum; first post.
> 
> My younger brother's wife (sister-in-law) died of lung cancer earlier this year. My brother (US Navy vet) died 33 days later of liver failure.
> 
> His prized possessions were his *M1 Garand* rifle and *Beretta 92FS* (circa 1999, so all-metal parts, no polymer coatings). I just received my order of 500 rounds, and plan on taking my dad to the range and shoot until we get tired, in honor of my brother. My dad graciously offered the gun to me, and I anxiously accepted.
> 
> I did purchase two Mec-Gar 20 round magazines which I'm extremely pleased with the quality. It came with a Clinton-era ban 10 round magazine. My guess is it may have only 100-200 rounds through it, but I'll never know.
> 
> *Beretta 92FS + 2 Mec-Gar 20 round magazines* (known colloquially as 18+2)


Great-looking gun - shoot well.


----------



## Trey45

Here's my twins. The one on the left is an Italian 92F, the one on the right is a USA 92FS.










And a shot of my Storm carbine that takes 92 magazines, along with the 92FS


----------



## 04silvy

My 2 Berettas that I have for now. A 92S and Nano


----------



## Scorpion8

Beretta 21a "Tomcat"


----------



## pic

Nice little beretta. 
Does that have the flip up barrel?


----------



## SHOOT




----------



## Scorpion8

pic said:


> Does that have the flip up barrel?


Yup, and is surprising accurate for the miniscule iron sights. I just spent an hour making tin cans jump around the range with it and distances up to 25 yards.


----------



## Crypt_keeper

My new M9 A1


----------



## timbo68

Here are my two Beretta's. My M9 and My PX4 Storm Compact .40


----------



## SpringShot

*Here's My Beretta*

I'm not sure if I've posted in this thread before. If I have, sorry for the repeat.








Here's my latest target with it.








Once we get her sights officially fixed the right way, I'm hoping my groupings will be much better!


----------



## SailDesign

What range were you shooting at? (As in "How far?" not "Which gun club?")


----------



## SpringShot

SailDesign said:


> What range were you shooting at? (As in "How far?" not "Which gun club?")


This target was shot at 5 yards.


----------



## KS




----------



## KS




----------



## Orange

Hey folks, new guy here. Just traded my 92S in for this 92A1...


----------



## Wolfstein

*My new Beretta 92A1*

This is my "new" Beretta 92A1 that I purchased a few days ago for $450 out the door.


----------



## skinnyb01

px4 SC and my new Pico


----------



## CW

No 87T pics in this thread? 
Sorry I don't have a picture of my own, but here is the image from Beretta of an 87T .22 Target. Mine has the wooden target grips, hex screws and BSA 3 color dot scope.









Also this image is closer to what I have. I did not see a copyright so remove if required.


----------



## firstberetta92G

my first handgun Beretta 92G


----------



## miketx60




----------



## CW

Good ole Fred.


----------



## CW

But then no Beretta thread would be complete without...


Sosa (Biel) from the A-Team


----------



## Shipwreck

Latest pic:


----------



## berettatoter

skinnyb01 said:


> px4 SC and my new Pico


Is the Pico hard to shoot?


----------



## jmartin67

Pic of a few of my friends. My High Standard Supermatic, My Nano, Stoeger Cougar 8000 and my 96A1. Last weekend at my backyard range. Just this week, I upgraded my 96A1 with a set of Wilson Combat VZ ultra thin grips and a Wilson Combat steel guide rod. If anyone is wondering, the ultra thin grips are amazing.


----------



## oldmellow

Very nice!! what is the finish on the cougar? What is the grip.(rosewood)!


----------



## Hoosier_Dan

I remember a few decades ago hearing my wife's grandmother talk about having a Beretta that previously belonged to her late husband, who switched from FBI duty to become an IRS enforcer in Chicago back in the 1930s. I never really gave it much thought after Gramma passed away in the late 1990s, until my mother-in-law died two years ago & my wife was saying "We need to find those guns & get them OUT of that house!"

I really thought it would be bigger, but I learned in the process that my wife's grandfather was a huge fan of pocket guns. In addition to the Beretta, there was a Fritz Mann .25ACP, a Smith & Wesson "Lemon Squeezer" revolver in .32, an H&R "Vest Pocket" revolver, and an Astra in .25ACP, among others.

What we have here is a 1953 vintage Beretta Brev. 950 in .25ACP. A local gunsmith checked it over & fixed a problem with the magazine release. It wouldn't be my first choice for a carry gun, but the dang thing works reliably & will put six rounds through the head of a silhouette target at closer distances.


----------



## LSU_Fan

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this thread, so be patient with me. I'm really looking for some honest feedback here, I got this for home protection. It's a 92A1, is it too over the top?

Custom Options:
Steel Guide Rod, Beretta Aluminum Grips, Beretta 30 Round Magazine, and a Streamlight TRL1-HL.


----------



## Greg0215

My Baretta 92FS


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## bg18566




----------



## Albatross

My new Beretta twins 92A1 and 96A1. Just finished the cerakote and upgrades. ALL steel parts, Wilson combat, Beretta,Trijicon,Surefire,Mecgar, and VZ grips. I am having foam laser cut for my briefcase to keep them safe and cozy.


----------



## Shipwreck

They look very nice!


----------



## poppag

New Member with a New Beretta!


----------



## Shipwreck

poppag said:


> New Member with a New Beretta!
> View attachment 12314


Very cool. U da man!


----------



## berettatoter

Damn nice right there! :smt1099


----------



## mkbagwell

Here's my baby.


----------



## corneileous

My first pistol that I got two years ago was a full size PX4 Storm chambered in .40. Liked it so much, now I have that, and another full size Storm in .45, and just ordered a Compact Storm in 9mm.

The new 45 with the laser/flashlight on it. 








The new 40 just after giving it its first cleaning. 








The 40's new Trijicon night sights...























When my new 9mm gets here, and when I get my new mags and Talon grips put on, I'll take a big group pic of all three.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corneileous

mkbagwell said:


> Here's my baby.
> View attachment 14425


How do you like that APX? I was really considering one, and I really like the shape of it but I just don't think I'm really all that thrilled about it being striker fired.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corneileous

Here they are, as planned...

I sure like them Talon grips. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shipwreck

Tan M9A3 with black M9A3 conversion grip


----------



## Gman17

My faves
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubar

My Model 81 with wood grips:


----------



## Shipwreck

Not a handgun, but still cool


----------



## pic

Shipwreck said:


> Not a handgun, but still cool


What's all that stuff on top of the feed center? Doesn't block your view??


----------



## Shipwreck

pic said:


> What's all that stuff on top of the feed center? Doesn't block your view??


Not sure I know what ya mean.

The CX4 has two iron sight protectors... One in the front and 1 in the back... People tend to call them "bat ears" 

The other thing is my optic. It is a red dot sight - It's mil spec, and has a metal cage around it. I've seen many reviews on it and I am very impressed with it...

Not sure which one of those 2 things you are talking about...


----------



## corneileous

Shipwreck said:


> Not a handgun, but still cool


Thats badass, man. Ive been contemplating one of those over an AR.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck

It's a Sig Romeo 8T. I am not a fan of any of the other Sig Romeo optics. Just this one.


----------



## pic

corneileous said:


> Thats badass, man. Ive been contemplating one of those over an AR.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The optics, just messing with a ya,,very nice piece


----------



## Shipwreck

pic said:


> The optics, just messing with a ya,,very nice piece


Thanks..


----------



## Soarin1

Here was a 92FS that got a face-lift with a 4.7" SS barrel.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soarin1

Soarin1 said:


> Here was a 92FS...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


But now I like my 92X Centurion better, just the workmanship not up to Beretta standards. Still some kinks out of the Gallatin plant but doable.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Usafammo3

Langdon Tactical 92g elite c. All WC chrome silicon springs, carry bevel, polished internals, elite hammer and Langdon trigger bar. All done by me except for the carry bevel and cerakote. Easily the best trigger I've ever pulled.


----------

